# Couldn't sell a cold Coke in the Desert.



## Diwundrin (Jul 22, 2013)

*A disappointed  salesman of Coca-Cola returned from his assignment to Saudi Arabia.  

A  friend asked, "Why  weren't you successful with the Saudis?" The salesman explained, "When I got  posted, I was very confident that I would make a good sales  pitch.    

But I had a  problem. I didn't speak Arabic, so I planned  to convey the message through three posters."   

*

*

First poster : A man lying in the hot desert  sand totally exhausted and fainted. 
Second poster : The  man is drinking Coca-Cola.   
Third poster : Our man  is now totally refreshed.   

And then these  posters were pasted all over the place.  

"Terrific! That should have worked!" said the  friend.  

"The  hell it should have!" said the salesman.   "No  one told me they read from right to left!" 
 


*


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 22, 2013)

Very cute joke!


----------

